# Rear seat delete kit



## aardennc (Jan 27, 2013)

So one of my car guys thanks some late model gto came with rear seat delete as an option. I sure would like to have the kit to put in into my race car. Cover the raw metal floor pan. Probably blends nicely with the rear trim that I won’t be removing. Anybody know where I could get one?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

It was something that a member made as a kit not anything from GM. I don't think he makes them anymore so you're on your own ingenuity. For all that it saves 40# from the rear (wrong) end of the car and an increase is exhaust, road and differential noise.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I spoke too soon. If you're hell bent to strip the car go to rearseatdelete dot com


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Svede is right. You're better off relocating the battery to the trunk.


----------



## aardennc (Jan 27, 2013)

thanks for the web reference and other information. the battery will be in the rear along with the fuel cell. the tank location in that car is ridiculous. Bought some great suspension parts from andy’s autosport. Looking forward to putting them in soon.


----------

